# chunk of ??



## jbowers (Feb 18, 2015)

when I bought my first lathe last year, the guy who sold it to me threw in allot of wood, mostly just oak. But I have a chunk of this and I really don't know what it is. Its about 13"x13"x2.5 and this is a smaller piece I cut off. At first I thought it might be walnut, but it is too red. If anyone can help ID it, it would be great.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

What does it smell like?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

Got a pic of the face grain? Kinda looks like cherry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Maybe mahogany although the 5th pic looks similar to spanish cedar but the other pics don't.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Feb 18, 2015)

Not really much of an odor, very dry. I put 2 more pics up one has a piece of cherry as comparison.


----------



## phinds (Feb 18, 2015)

Honduras mahogany (although I agree w/ Kevin. I've seen pieces of Spanish cedar that I can't tell from Honduras mahogany. They're not even in the same genus but they both in the mahogany family).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Feb 18, 2015)

ok thanks for the help, I appreciate it. Think I might try some calls out of it if I can bring myself to cut up that big chunk lol


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know what the eng rain is telling you Paul, but in general apperance, it looks more like African Mahogany to me, seems awful coarse grained and dark red for Hondo, It it was Spanish Cedar you would know right away by the smell..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't really pick up an odor to it at all


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

that's why I asked if it smelled because Spanish cedar smells like incense. It actually smells like a humidor without the cigars in it. 

Most humidors are lined with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (Feb 18, 2015)

The picture is of the smaller piece. The guy said a that a bunch of it had been split up by several guys that it had been a skid for shipping a piece of machinery, but he had no idea where it came from or what it was.


----------



## phinds (Feb 18, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I don't know what the eng rain is telling you Paul, but in general apperance, it looks more like African Mahogany to me, seems awful coarse grained and dark red for Hondo, It it was Spanish Cedar you would know right away by the smell..


The strong continuous marginal parenchyma is very indicative of Honduras mahogany and counter-indicative of African. Some Spanish cedar species also exhibit this, but

From my anatomy site





For more examples:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/diffuse porous/mahogany/_mahogany.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

